# [Application] Auto-Check for Foursquare



## foux (1 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Auto-Check for Foursquare est une application iPhone / iPad permettant de partager automatiquement vos check-in sur Foursquare, sans avoir à toucher votre téléphone.

L'application est actuellement en cours de test, et pour les personnes qui seraient intéressés pour la tester, ça se passe ici : http://bit.ly/x0HEX8


----------



## foux (18 Mai 2012)

L'application est maintenant disponible sur l'AppStore. Merci à tous ceux qui ont aidé pendant la phase de test!

L'application est disponible ici!


----------

